# Which concealed carry gun?



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

I am looking to purchase a handgun for concealed carry. I am about 5'6" and 165 lbs. I have a g23, xd9 service and a S&W 4553tsw. All of which are too big for my body type. I was thinking of getting a Walther pps or g27. Maybe even an xd9sc. What would the CC community recommend in the way of weapons and holsters. As far as caliber I am looking anywhere from .380 Acp to .45 acp. There aren't many places that I can try different rigs with different weapons so I came here for advice. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I don't think the G23 is too big - I CC mine in a fanny pack. Works fine for me and I don't care if I do look like a tourist - I don't wear Hawaiian shirts with it. My son says "real men" don't wear fanny packs and I said "real men" conceal carry.:mrgreen:

I also carry the Sig P239 40S&W in a Galco OWB holster with a shirt draped over it.

Just a matter of choice - comfort vs fashion I guess.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You've got a Glock and an XD, so why not stick with a line that you like and know the working of (assuming you like them) and get either the XD9SC or the G26? Plus there is some cross over in accessories. 

For holsters, and be prepared to get a lot of "I have _____ this is the best" responses, I've had good luck with my current Galco Royal Guard holster and also past UBG brand. No matter what, make sure to get a good belt as well. A lot of people skip or skimp on this integral part of CCW equipment.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I would recommend any of the Kahrs, in a single stack, or a G26 in a double stack.

I carry a Kahr K-9 occasionally, in a Cross-Breed holster, and it is very comfortable. I have also owned a PM-9, the smallest, and a P-45. They are all quite easy to carry, IWB.

The G26/27 is almost exactly the same size as an XD subcompact, so it is just up to you whether you want a grip safety or not.

I wouldn't drop down to a .380, unless it was necessary to pocket carry, in which case the Ruger LCP or the Keltec P3AT is the best bet. The Walther PPK & their clones are as big as a 9mm, so you might as well have a 9mm, if you can carry one that large.


----------



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

I thought about a fanny pack but I imagine that in the worst case scenario I would have a problem drawing it. A holster would provide a faster draw god forbid it should ever come to that. I know practice would negate that but I would feel more comfortable with a holster. I like both my Glock and XD but I am a small guy and even with baggie clothes I print. I like the Walther PPS because it is thin. Has anyone compared it to the Glock 26 or 27 and the XD9SC? Thanks for the replies.


----------



## RMA (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the P7 series by HK (if you don't mind the weight) of the steel frame that is.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

snake-eyes88 said:


> I like the Walther PPS because it is thin. Has anyone compared it to the Glock 26 or 27 and the XD9SC? Thanks for the replies.


The PPS is taller and longer than the G26. The only place you save is in width, but you give up capacity.

I like the PPS, and Walther is one of my favorite brands, but as I already have a G26, I will not be getting a PPS as there is too little benefit in making that trade.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

snake-eyes88 said:


> I am looking to purchase a handgun for concealed carry. I am about 5'6" and 165 lbs. I have a g23, xd9 service and a S&W 4553tsw. All of which are too big for my body type. I was thinking of getting a Walther pps or g27. Maybe even an xd9sc. What would the CC community recommend in the way of weapons and holsters. As far as caliber I am looking anywhere from .380 Acp to .45 acp. There aren't many places that I can try different rigs with different weapons so I came here for advice. Thanks in advance for the help.


If thickness is the issue that prevents the carry of the handguns you already have, then the PPS would be a good choice, and would be slimmer than the G27 or the XD9sc. Others include the Kel-Tec PF-9, the Taurus Slim, and the Kahrs. The new Taurus Slim and the Kahr PM series have the added advantage of being shorter in length and height over the PPS too. Check out the Kahr CW9 or CW40. These are nicely slim, yet large enough to shoot comfortably by most people, and cost much less than a PPS. The CW's are only about 1/2" longer/taller than their PM series pistols, but also cost a lot less.


----------

